# FREE: Spencer's Cabin on Upper C available Sat. 8/1



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey Y'all, 

I had plans change at the last minute and would like to give away a night at Spencer's Cabin on the Upper Colorado to some lucky Buzzard. Spencer's Cabin is about 4 miles below Catamount.

If you would like to stay there tomorrow night for free, just send me a personal message with your phone number and I'll call back and tell you what you need to know to stay there. Eagle Co Open Space manages the cabin.

Do not reply to this post as I will not be checking the Buzz again this weekend. 

Shoot me a PM, I'll be able to call you back up until about noon Saturday.

-AH


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Bump - send me a message if you want to stay there tonight, I should be around all day now.


----------

